
Keeping poultry in cities - robg
http://www.economist.com/world/unitedstates/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13856313
======
Tangurena
Many cities ban having farm animals inside city limits. Denver, where I live,
has such screwy regulations that it runs about $150 + $50/year for permits
from the various agencies needed.

<http://www.backyardchickens.com/>

<http://www.denverbackyardfarms.org/>

<http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/19445825/detail.html>

